# We let Sophie go



## C's Mom

I am so sorry. I am crying with you. Sending you all strength. Run free beautiful Sophie.


----------



## inge

I don't know what to say...hugs to you, your family and Sawyer, and I am so glad you were strong enough when it mattered! Run free, sweet little girl...


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Rest in Peace sweet Sophie. Steph, you will continue to be in our thoughts in the painful days that lie ahead for you and your family.


----------



## Summer's Mom

My heart aches for you and your family.. You gave Sophie the best gift ever. What a peaceful passing she had. Beautiful..


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Godspeed sweet Sophie.


----------



## Jamm

I am so sorry. Tears again as i write this. You, Your family and Sawyer are in my thoughts today. Sophie you gorgeous girl. Run free.


----------



## Karen519

*Steph*

Steph

I am so very, very, sorry, but I know and you know that Sophie is at peace and has no pain, and that is all that matters.

What a WONDERFUL breakfast and walks you had with her and that is so wonderful the vet coming out to the gazebo as Sophie crossed to the bridge.
I have never heard of anything that beautiful. So glad that you found the strength and Sophie will be chasing the squirrels and rabbits with Smooch, Snobear and all of our fur babies at the bridge.

Give extra hugs and kisses to sweet Sawyer. I felt as sad for our Smooch after we had to let Snobear go, as I did for us.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear about Sophie, she put up a good fight
Rest In Peace Sophie


----------



## Debles

I am crying with you Steph. What a beautiful and peaceful passing. It hurts so much for us but her pain is gone now.
I am here for you.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I am so sorry to read that Sophie has gone on to the the Bridge. At times such as this I have found some comfort in the below webpage, I hope you and yours can do the same.

THE STAR


----------



## Laurie

Sitting here in tears at work.....my heart aches for you.

RIP beautiful Sophie......


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I really cannot imagine a more peaceful passing for a sweet little girl that was so well loved. How incredibly fitting. I just wish it was 15+ years in the future. Alas ...

Rest in peace sweet girl.

Sending your family and Sawyer lots of love and strength in the hard days and nights to come.

Kim


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard - sleep soft and chase bunnies sweet Sophie.


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry.

Treasure the last days you had with her, you did everything right.

My thoughts will be with you in the next few days, give lots of extra lovies to Sawyer too.


----------



## Megora

> I really cannot imagine a more peaceful passing for a sweet little girl that was so well loved. How incredibly fitting. I just wish it was 15+ years in the future.


My feelings exactly...

There are no words that can make the pain go away. Please give Sawyer and your kids extra hugs and bundle them up and get outside with them all. It will help get away from the silence. 

I'm glad you had a little time to spend with her and shower he with love and do everything one last time. Those are the moments you will remember always.


----------



## jweisman54

I too am writing this with tears in my eyes. As I was reading your post, I could visualize her very peaceful passing. She will live on in your hearts forever.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Laurie said:


> Sitting here in tears at work.....my heart aches for you.
> 
> RIP beautiful Sophie......


Sending good thoughts and love to you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry - Godspeed sweet Sophie.


----------



## amy22

Steph, I am so very sorry that all this happened and you had to let your sweet Sophie go. My heart is just breaking for you.
I hope she meets up with my girls at the Rainbow Bridge, I think they'd have alot of fun together. My Riley was only 7 went she left us.
Hugs to you...RIP sweet Sophie
xxoo Amy


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you had to let her go. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers for strength.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Many tears here. My heart hurts so badly for you. Godspeed sweet Sophie.. I'm so sorry that you had to go so young.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so sorry- I have tears in my eyes thinking of you. Know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet, beautiful Sophie. God speed, and run free with no more pain.


----------



## Adriennelane

My heart goes out to all of you. Godspeed, Sophie. Chase all the bunnies and squirrels you want, unencumbered now by anything. You've touched all our lives and will remain in our memories.


----------



## sarahdove

*Tears are flowing.............it just is not easy. Huggggssssss*


----------



## my4goldens

You and your family have my deepest condolences on the loss of your sweet Sophie. Such a sad day, rest in peace, Sophie.


----------



## sadiegold

No words of wisdom, just a big hug and a tissue.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am so sorry. Sophie had the best life with you and your family. Now she is at the Bridge with her littermates that didn't make it, and your kitty, and all the other great ones that were there to greet her.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Oh Stephanie, I am so sorry. Sophie was so incredibly lucky to have had you as 'her people.'


----------



## goldensrbest

What a loving thing you did for your girl.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry. She was a lucky girl to have such wonderful owners as you and your husband. Run free sweet Sophie.


----------



## Nicolle

I am so very, very sorry.
I am certain you will one day see your beloved Sophie again, and when you do she will return to you the piece of your heart that she took with her today.

Deborah


----------



## DaisyGolden

I am so sorry. I wish that you had been able to have Sophie until she was much older. It just breaks my heart that you lost her so young. Hugs to you and your family and Sawyer. My Daisy will be there to greet her.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so sorry and wish you and you family all the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I, too, am crying with you. What a beautiful send off to the rainbow bridge. Run free sweet little girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

What a beautiful way to release Sophie from her pain, underneath the gazebo, outside. I'm so sorry for your loss...and I bet Sophie caught a squirrel today at the Bridge.


----------



## mkkuch

My heart breaks for you and your family. I hope that your memories of Sophie will bring you comfort.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry it was time for Sophie to go, but so glad it was so peaceful and she had a wonderful breakfast.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I just....I don't even know what to say. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## BarleyB

My heart is breaking for you & your family! Sophie was so fortunate to have had you in her life.

She is & will always be immensely loved.


----------



## KaMu

What a wonderful transition you gave her. Its so heart wrenching the pain we as owners are left with once they are gone. We know they are happily greeting others and running free chasing bunnies and squirrels free from the pain and restrictions this life gave them. Yet....we hurt so.

Sending you and your family a gentle hug X2


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

I'm so sorry, I feel your heart ache. Sophie was very lucky to have you as well as you were her! So glad you had such a compassionate vet.


----------



## janine

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet beautiful Sophie.


----------



## magiclover

Steph I am so very sorry. I am heartbroken for you and can feel your emotions so clearly. It is incredible how you find the strength when you have to because their comfort and well being is the most important thing. You are truly a great mom.

My Jazz sends big hugs to Sawyer because she knows how much he needs them right now. Sophie please give my Magic a kiss from me when you see her and tell her how much I love her and miss her. Make sure she shares her tennis balls with you. Godspeed to you sweetheart.


----------



## Rainheart

I am very sorry to hear about the loss of sweet Sophie so soon. She was much too young to go, but I am sure you made the right decision for her.


----------



## oakleysmommy

have no words right now..just tears


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I send hugs and our sympathy for your family.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

You did everything right...everything. 

There's lots of doggies waiting for her up there...with lots of tennis balls. 

Sweet Sophie, we love you. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Bob Dylan

It is so devastating to lose a dog at any time , but Sophie was so young. May she Rest In Peace. (((HUGS)))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for the passing of Sophie, my heart goes out to you. Such a wonderful peaceful way to say goodbye to her.

Godspeed sweet Sophie, run free and sleep softly.


----------



## BeauShel

I am sorry that Sophie's time came way too soon. It sounds like she had a beautiful morning and a peaceful passing with her loved ones. My heart hurts for your pain now for what you are going thru. May you find some comfort and healing in your memories and the love you shared with her.


----------



## nixietink

Your post has me in tears. I am so, so incredibly sorry for the loss of your sweet Sophie.

At least she is free from any pain at the Bridge. RIP Sophie. 

We are all here for you in this incredibly difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family. Sophie was Very loved, and she knows that. It's never easy to say goodbye to such a love as your Golden Baby, but know that you did what was truly best for her, and she thanks you. May the days ahead be full of sunshine to warm your heart, and may you always see a rainbow when you think of your sophie.


----------



## missmarstar

I'm so sorry for the great loss of your sweet Sophie


----------



## JJames

*We understand . . .*

On April 18th, Hobbes was 13 years 16 days old. He was our "golden boy," ever since we began "training," him for our son who had just graduated from college and was searching for an apartment which allowed pets. Well, Hobbes needed lots of training :>) We never gave him back! During the past few months he had "aged" very quickly, with all the symptoms of degenerative myelopathy. We began acupuncture on 4/14, but it was very apparent that it was just too late. After an agonizing weekend, we consulted our vet, Dr. Mary, and Hobbes went home. The night before, we took him to his favorite spot, Mauch Chunk Lake, and he got out of the car on his own, for his last "run." My son surprised us there, so Hobbes got to see his buddy and visit his favorite spot. 

My wife and I know exactly how you feel and we extend our sincere sympathy.

A PRECIOUS LOAN FROM GOD

 God promised, at the birth of time, a special friend to give;
"His time on earth is short", God said, "so love him while he lives."
It may be six or seven years, or twelve or then sixteen,
but will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me?
A wagging tail and cold wet nose, and silken velvet ears,
A heart as big as all outdoors, to love you through the years.
His puppy ways will gladden you, his antics make you smile,
As guardian, and friend, he will be loyal all the while. 
He'll bring his charms to grace your life, and though his stay be brief,
when he's gone the memory of him will be solace for your grief.
I cannot tell you he will stay, since all from earth return,
but lessons only a dog can teach, I want you each to learn.
Whatever love you give to him, returns in triple measure.
Follow his lead and gain a life, brim full of simple pleasure.
Enjoy each day as it does comes, allow your heart to guide.
Be as loyal and steadfast in love, as the dog there at your side.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor hate me when I come to call, to take him back again?
I fancy each of us would say, "Dear Lord, thy will be done,
For all the joy this dog shall bring, the risk of grief we'll run."
"We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may.
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay."
"But shall the angels call for him, much sooner than we've planned,
we'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand."


----------



## Nath

I am so sorry. No words can make it feel better. I had advice from friends when I lost Belle is to plant a beautiful tree in her honor. I bought daffodils the night Belle passed on so I plan to plant bulbs for a bloom next year. Big hugs to you.


----------



## ZeppGold

So sorry .... tears and hugs to you.
Run free, sweet Sophie....


----------



## FinnTastic

OHhhhhhh my heart aches for all of you. I am so sorry. I know there isn't anything I can say that will heal the pain of your loss. Hold your family close and know we are all thinking of you. HUGS!!


----------



## LibertyME

So sorry for your loss...what a tender and loving last act.


----------



## tuckerbailey

I am terribly sorry for your loss of Sophie. I did a search of the forum of her pictures you posted previously. She was a a great looking girl. We have all been there and know what a terrible time this is for you. My condolences.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I am so sorry for the loss of your Sophie---we lost our Katie at age 5 in January and the pain is still there. I feel your pain, I share your pain. Ah shoot, I wish there was something I could say or do to make that go away for you, but I know there isn't.

I don't know you--but I send hugs your way! May your pain ease in time- may your memory of her last forever. 

Kimberley


----------



## vrmueller

Such sadness for the loss of your girl. I am so sorry. I was on a walk this morning with Ruby and we have been having rain the past 2 days. The sun started to break through and there was a bit of a rainbow. It was beautiful. Rest in peace Sophie.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like her last moments with you were lovely. 

Run free Sophie, pain free too. God Speed.


----------



## Ranger

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss...I'm sitting here crying. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. Big hugs to you and your family. 

RIP sweet Sophie.


----------



## turtle66

What a sad day! I am so sorry for your loss! I picture how peaceful Sophie went to the bridge still smelling the grass and may be even some squirrels nearby. Run free Sophie!

Heike


----------



## puddinhd58

I am so terribly sorry. I also know this immense pain. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. 

JJames, that is a beautiful poem. Thank you.


----------



## esSJay

I'm glad you were able to find the strength and courage to help her to the bridge. You did the right thing for her and it sounds like she was spoiled this morning, as a beautiful girl like Sophie should. I'm so heartbroken but I know that she will be well taken care of at the bridge with my Skokie and the rest of this community's pups. 

RIP sweet Sophie... run free...


----------



## mm03gn

I am so sorry. You really did do what was best for sweet Sophie... life can be so unfair sometimes.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes

I am so sorry and I wish you and you family all the best. Run free Sophie!


----------



## The Trio

Steph we are all crying with you. I'm crying as I type this. Run free Sophie. Chase those squirrels and bunnies! Run without pain. Your Mom loves you and she wants to see you at the bridge. Please wait for her. Rest in peace you beautiful girl.


----------



## Lilliam

I am so very, very sorry. My tears join everyone else's....so very, very sorry.
You gave the greatest grace, that of freedom from pain. Sophie is at the Bridge, running like the wind. We will all be together again.
Many hugs to you. So very sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs

I also have been shedding tears over the loss of Sophie. You gave her the greatest gift of all - your love. What a beautiful transition she had to the bridge where she is now running free chasing those squirrels. Rest in peace beautiful Sophie.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa _


----------



## twinny41

What a heartbreaking but wonderful thing you did for your girl. So very sorry she had to leave you too soon. Run free Sophie and may you find many squirrels.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so very sorry. Holding you and your family in our prayers. Hugs

RIP Sophie


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you for Sophie's Rainbow Bridge picture!
Rest in peace, sweet Sophie!!


----------



## PB&J

What a strong thing you did for your sweet Sophie today. I'm in tears as I write this and I'm sending you and your family and Sawyer many hugs and healing thoughts. Goodbye Sweet Sophie. Watch out squirrels!


----------



## mylissyk

JJames said:


> On April 18th, Hobbes was 13 years 16 days old. He was our "golden boy," ever since we began "training," him for our son who had just graduated from college and was searching for an apartment which allowed pets. Well, Hobbes needed lots of training :>) We never gave him back! During the past few months he had "aged" very quickly, with all the symptoms of degenerative myelopathy. We began acupuncture on 4/14, but it was very apparent that it was just too late. After an agonizing weekend, we consulted our vet, Dr. Mary, and Hobbes went home. The night before, we took him to his favorite spot, Mauch Chunk Lake, and he got out of the car on his own, for his last "run." My son surprised us there, so Hobbes got to see his buddy and visit his favorite spot.
> 
> My wife and I know exactly how you feel and we extend our sincere sympathy.
> 
> A PRECIOUS LOAN FROM GOD
> 
> God promised, at the birth of time, a special friend to give;
> "His time on earth is short", God said, "so love him while he lives."
> It may be six or seven years, or twelve or then sixteen,
> but will you, till I call him back, take care of him for me?
> A wagging tail and cold wet nose, and silken velvet ears,
> A heart as big as all outdoors, to love you through the years.
> His puppy ways will gladden you, his antics make you smile,
> As guardian, and friend, he will be loyal all the while.
> He'll bring his charms to grace your life, and though his stay be brief,
> when he's gone the memory of him will be solace for your grief.
> I cannot tell you he will stay, since all from earth return,
> but lessons only a dog can teach, I want you each to learn.
> Whatever love you give to him, returns in triple measure.
> Follow his lead and gain a life, brim full of simple pleasure.
> Enjoy each day as it does comes, allow your heart to guide.
> Be as loyal and steadfast in love, as the dog there at your side.
> Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
> Nor hate me when I come to call, to take him back again?
> I fancy each of us would say, "Dear Lord, thy will be done,
> For all the joy this dog shall bring, the risk of grief we'll run."
> "We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may.
> And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay."
> "But shall the angels call for him, much sooner than we've planned,
> we'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand."


That says it perfectly. Many tears flowing here too. I'm so, so sorry she had to leave so young.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Beautiful Poem


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am sorry to hear of the loss of your Sophie. May she now Rest in Peace.


----------



## GoldensGirl

You hurt very, very badly now, but I hope you can find comfort in the thought that Sophie is no longer in pain, thanks to the strength of your love that let her go.

Run free and catch a rabbit for your mom, Sophie.


----------



## musicgirl

I am heartbroken for you. The pain is all too familiar for me. There are no words when a dog this young needs to leave your side...I am so, so sorry...


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. What you did was brave and merciful.

Run free Sophie!


----------



## Blondie

So very sorry to learn of Sophie's final goodbye. Thank you for sharing the details of your day while on the lawn, in the gazebo and underneath the trees. As I was reading, I imagined a very beautiful place. Godspeed~


----------



## Noey

I was so hoping and praying or you guys to have more time. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I am so sorry. This brought me to tears, really.

Love shines at the toughest of times, I knew it would for you.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Sophie.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry . . . run free at the Bridge, sweet Sophie!


----------



## vrmueller

Just now I saw this beautiful large rainbow. The small one I saw this morning doesn't even compare. I think it going to be ok.


----------



## DNL2448

Run painlessly free at the Bridge dear Sophie. I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you made her last day a memorable one in which she can share with her new friends and let them know how lucky she was to be yours, even it was too short of a time.


----------



## The Magic of Macy

"God saw you getting tired and a cure was not to be, so he put his arms around you and whispered, "Come to Me" With tearful eyes we watched you and saw you pass away and although we love you dearly we could not make you stay. A Golden heart stopped beating hard working hands at rest. God broke our hearts to prove to us He only takes the best".. Rest In Peace Sophie... <3 Macy
`

Thinking of you in this difficult time. My heart goes out to you. SO incredibly sorry for your loss. Very sad


----------



## oakleysmommy

vrmueller said:


> Just now I saw this beautiful large rainbow. The small one I saw this morning doesn't even compare. I think it going to be ok.
> 
> View attachment 96525


 Sophie is there what a picture you took there!!! amazing..this thread just makes me cry but i keep coming back to it.


----------



## caseypooh

I am so, so sorry. You did everything you could for Sophie, she is in a wonderful place now.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Thinking of you all tonight ... I am sure you are missing her sorely. It's the quiet times in the evening when you are all used to being together as a family that it feels so lonely. Hold tight to your kids and brave Sawyer tonight. Stay strong for one another.

Know we are ALL thinking of you, sending as much collective strength as we can.

God bless.

Kim xx


----------



## Jax's Mom

RIP sweet Sophie. I'm so glad you got to make those last moments special for her and for you. You and your family are in my prayers....


----------



## tobysmommy

I am so very, very sorry. Godspeed, sweet Sophie.


----------



## jealous1

My heart breaks for you and your family--run pain free sweet Sophie and know how much your family loves you.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

So very sorry to hear of your loss. We're all too familiar with the heartbreak and pain of losing them at such a young age. Godspeed sweet Sophie. Rest well.........


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, I am so very sorry, Steph. Godspeed, beautiful girl.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Thank you so much, everyone. I have read all of your messages and I appreciate them all. Thank you. 

We are all pretty sad and numb. It has been a long day. At least I can hug my kids and talk them through this. Poor Sawyer is so out of sorts. He's anxious and panting and he keeps wandering around. I took him for a long walk/jog earlier and we played ball a few times. He's been on rides with me. I am trying to keep him busy, and myself.... But it's not me that he wants. He misses his sister. He's never been away from her for this long, and definitely not at night. Poor boy doesn't understand where she's gone.


----------



## LittleLouie

You did the right thing. It would hurt so much more to see her in any more pain, I'm sure. I'll keep you all in my prayers.
BIG hugs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sawyer will take some time as will you to come to terms with the loss of Sophie. I'm sure his broad shoulders will be a big benefit to you and your family in the coming hard days. I'm sure he will be a great listener when you need someone to talk to also.


----------



## vertiman

Rest in peace sweet Sophie. I am so sorry for your loss today. Best wishes for you and your family through these tough days.


----------



## mybuddy

I am choked with sadness for you. This has really touched me greatly.

RIP sweet Sophie

Hugs and Peace
Vic and Buddy


----------



## KiwiD

My heart breaks for you and your family today and also for poor Sawyer who just can't understand what is happening. Give him a special hug and kiss from us tonight. Thinking of you. Rest peacefully Sophie, free from pain.


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so, so sorry. Your post brings back the memories of when we sent our Duke over the bridge. It seems like yesterday and yet, so long ago. I feel your pain and emptiness. It's just so surreal. Again, I'm just so sorry.

RIP, sweet girl.


----------



## hollyk

My heart aches for you.


----------



## SandyK

So sorry to hear about Sophie. I was hoping you would have more time, but the way you let her go sounded beautiful. Good luck now with getting Sawyer over his grief of missing Sophie. Thoughts and prayers are still with you and your family!! My Bella was only 4 when I lost her in March. Maybe her and Sophie will stir up the seniors at the bridge!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Tuckers Mom said:


> My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family. Sophie was Very loved, and she knows that. It's never easy to say goodbye to such a love as your Golden Baby, but know that you did what was truly best for her, and she thanks you. May the days ahead be full of sunshine to warm your heart, and may you always see a rainbow when you think of your sophie.


This is such a beautiful post! It truly warms the heart!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so o sorry. Even knowing this time is coming dosn't hlp stop the pain and grief. The only thing is knowing you took care of her, ut herfirst to the end. You will always cerish this little extra time you had with her.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Goodbye sweet Sophie. Her life was too short but filled with love. Hugs to your family and Sawyer.


----------



## lucysmum

So sad... I have no words to say that will ease your pain.

I am so sorry that Sophie had to leave today... but she knows you did your very best for her and she thanks you.

She is playing at the Bridge with all her new friends. But she has not forgotten you, nor will you she. She is watching over you all from the Bridge and wagging her tail.

Rest in Peace sweet Sophie.

Please give Sawyer a hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tears are streaming down my face at the loss of someone so young and beloved. She was born to a wanted litter and loved every day of her life, which is comforting & consoling. Yet, there is no way around the heartache of her youth. I am so sorry.


----------



## paula bedard

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you, your family, and Sawyer. 

No doubt Sophie caught up with the squirrel. Pretty sure my Sam was right alongside her. Now she can chase squirrels to her hearts content.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Just wanted to say good morning and thinking of you and your family and Sawyer..I hope you got some rest last nite. Hold on to the memories. just heartbreaking.


----------



## Karen519

*Steph*

Steph

Sending love to you, your hubby and Sawyer.
It always pained me to see the dog left behind miss their partner so.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Yes, I am very sad/concerned about Sawyer. He is wandering around the house, seemingly looking for her. Yesterday in the back yard, he took a toy over to each of our cats. First one, and then when the cat didn't do anything, Sawyer got another toy and took it over to the other cat. He stood and waited. I called him over, but he just stood and waited. I took him for walks yesterday and tried to play with him multiple times, but his heart doesn't seem in it. He's so young and still a puppy, it's hard to see him like that. It feels like the blows just keep on coming. My daughter didn't want to go to school again today. I told her that this is a lesson on life goes on, even when you feel like you don't want it to. I know Sophie would want us to. It was very strange waking up this morning without her. Very empty.


----------



## KaMu

I can feel Sawyers sadness through your post. I know we all keep saying we are sorry, it doesn't even seem like a strong enough word to relay our feeling for you and your family. It is sooo heartfelt though..
Sending healing thoughts out to your family today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Also, tomorrow is Sawyer's first birthday. We'll have to make it special and fun for him. I'm going to stop at Petsmart on my way home to get him some new toys and stuff. I hope he has a good birthday.


----------



## Jamm

Im so sorry Sawyer is not taking this well. I hope he has a great birthday and Sophie will be with you guys on his big day. She is always with you now in spirit on hard days like today.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sophie_Mom said:


> Yes, I am very sad/concerned about Sawyer. He is wandering around the house, seemingly looking for her. Yesterday in the back yard, he took a toy over to each of our cats. First one, and then when the cat didn't do anything, Sawyer got another toy and took it over to the other cat. He stood and waited. I called him over, but he just stood and waited. I took him for walks yesterday and tried to play with him multiple times, but his heart doesn't seem in it. He's so young and still a puppy, it's hard to see him like that. It feels like the blows just keep on coming. My daughter didn't want to go to school again today. I told her that this is a lesson on life goes on, even when you feel like you don't want it to. I know Sophie would want us to. It was very strange waking up this morning without her. Very empty.


I'm so sorry that your Sawyer is going through this and know that it just makes lossing your Sophie that much more difficult! I was looking at the pictures of Sophie with Sawyer as a puppy. They had a very special bond. Your love can bring him out of this, but will just take time. Sending thoughts and healing prayers for your family, Sawyer and you. Sophie is now free of her diseased body and will never suffer again! Big Hugs.....


----------



## oakleysmommy

Sophie_Mom said:


> Also, tomorrow is Sawyer's first birthday. We'll have to make it special and fun for him. I'm going to stop at Petsmart on my way home to get him some new toys and stuff. I hope he has a good birthday.


 i didnt realize Sawyer was a puppy?? Poor boy,,i am sure you will make his day fun for him, he is going to be ok, he is just lost/empty like all of you are right now. just so sad, i just cry. my heart goes out to you and your family, the kids Happy early BIrtthday SAWYER!!!! xo


----------



## 2golddogs

I'm sorry to hear Sawyer is sad. Last night I went through many of the pictures of beautiful Sophie and Sawyer and yes, you can tell they had a special friendship. I went through this with Sundance when we lost Gunner. They were only 1 year apart in age and Sundance definitely went through a period of grieving for his partner in crime. With extra attention and the love of your family Sawyer will get through this. It is an adjustment for him too. I hope he has a wonderful birthday and that it brings a smile to all your hearts.


----------



## inge

Poor boy...I can just see it happening...Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

Thinking of you, Sophie, Sawyer and family. I hope Sawyer has a wonderful birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Laurie

My heart goes out to you and Sawyer. The poor baby has got to be feeling lost without his sister.....that's the only life he's known for his first year. 

My Reno was distraught when we lost his brother of 8 years....they had never been apart for even a day from the time they were puppies. He would just sit and whine and look for Phoenix...it was heartbreaking. It wasn't until we got Austin that he stopped grieving and perked up again. 

I'm sure Sawyer will come around in time....he has you, your husband and children to lavish attention on him. Maybe finding him a play date or a trip to the dog park would lift his spirits a little. 

Wishing Sawyer a very Happy 1st Birthday tomorrow....I'm sure his day will be made extra special!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Birthday cake*

So sorry that Sophie's time came so quickly for you, wish you could have had more time to share. Hopefully Sawyer will come around in the next week or so, I believe my cat grieved when Hali crossed the bridge. He, the cat, was a kitten when we brought him home and I swear he thought Hali was his mother.
Here is a recipe for a dog birthday cake I got from a rescue friend.
Salmon Cake

1 - 15oz. can salmon w/juice
1 beaten egg
1 T. vegetable oil
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/2 cup non-fat dry milk
1 cup flour
Mix ingredients and put into greased round cake pan. Bake at 350 for 20-30 min. 
Cool. Frost with nonfat plain yogurt, cream cheese or cream cheese frosting. 
Store in refrigerator.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Thanks everyone. I feel so sad for him. Many of you are probably thinking it, and I understand the sensitivity of not saying it. My mind knows that we will look to get Sawyer a new companion. My heart can't quite go there yet. It isn't a topic I can bring up to my husband at all yet. But it is something that will be on the horizon. Sawyer loooooooooooved Sophie. He always wanted to be by her and to be with her, be where she was. It wasn't enough for him to sleep by her, he wanted to be snuggled up with her or on her. I can't imagine his feeling of loss. Poor baby. 

Thanks for the cake recipe. I will try to make it, but Mr. Sawyer has always had such a sensitive tummy. Not sure if it's stress or the bones lately, but he's having some hard times in that department again. Maybe just a little piece. Hmm, I was honestly about to type, and I'm sure even if he can't eat it, Sophie would...... Hard adjustments to make. 

A friend of mine lost her heart dog, Jess, a few years back. She has a new dog, Mac, and we are going to try to get the boys together to play soon. I'm curious to see how Sawyer does with another dog. He really hasn't played with many other dogs, just Sophie. And they had their system all worked out. They were perfect for each other. She was a saint to put up with baby Sawyer. What a pest he was!!! I have some great photos and videos of them together. We were so worried about how she'd respond to a brother. She loved him, he brought her out of her shell and gave her so much fun and playtime in the 10 months we had them together. Not long enough.....


----------



## Ranger

Steph I am so sorry for the pain you and your family are going through right now. I'm heatbroken to hear about how sad Sawyer is without his sister...I hope he has a good birthday today and I'm sure when the right time comes, a companion for Sawyer and your family will arrive. In the meantime, big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MillysMom

I am now crying. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Stephanie, there aren't any words. Our hearts are breaking with yours. May your beautiful, sweet baby rest in peace.


----------



## Adriennelane

You and Sawyer and your whole family stay in my thoughts and prayers. As close as my girls are, I can only imagine how lost Sawyer is feeling right now. I hope that he has a happy birthday. I hope you all cling to each other and grieve together. Know you're all on our minds and in our hearts.


----------



## magiclover

It has just been a little over two months since we lost Magic and while we are devastated to have lost her it has been equally hard to see how Jazz has grieved for her. Magic was 9 when we brought Jazz into our lives and after the initial shock of a little pest up in her face they were best buddies. Magic mothered her and raised her to be the sweet silly girl she is today. Jazz brought out the young pup in Magic that we thought had slipped away with age. We had 2 1/2 years of joy until we had to say goodbye.

I knew dogs grieved but I didn't realize how hard it would be. She wandered around for days looking for her. She eagerly checked out other Goldens at the park to see if it was her. Even though she is still our silly little girl there is a sadness about her that I think only a sibling is going to fill. We have to wait until later this summer after we make our move back to the US. We are already on our breeders list and have our fingers crossed that all goes to plan. My heart literally aches so much for what you are going through. It is all so fresh for me as well. Hugs to Sawyer and best wishes for a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

For his birthday tomorrow, Sawyer is going to get to come to my school for the first time. Sophie used to come quite often before this year. The kids loved her, and she loved them. So, he is going to come in tomorrow to get loved up. Everyone at work is very anxious to meet him. He should really enjoy that. I don't want to rush the grieving process, and I know that we all need some time to heal, but being the (overly) protective mom that I am to them, I just want to fix his hurt as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jamm

That sounds like an amazing way to spend his birthday!


----------



## oakleysmommy

you make me cry...youre a wonderful person and i have never even met you. Sophie, Sawyer, your husband and kids are blessed to have you..


----------



## Sophie_Mom

My husband and kids might tell you that I treat the furbabies better than them.....


----------



## oakleysmommy

ohhh i hear that alllll the time!!!


----------



## zephyr

RIP sweet Sophie <3
I followed all the threads and I'm devastated to hear that things worked out this way for her, but you and your family are SO wonderful to free her from her pain and to love her soooo much. You were so lucky to have her and she was so lucky to have you. I think that's really all we can ask from this life, however short it is.
I'll be thinking of your family, including Sawyer.


----------



## TonyRay

SO very sorry for your loss.....
the greatest dogs in the world....
So **** unfair to be taken from you so soon...
why do man's best friends, dogs/cats live so short a life while snakes, gators, even elephants seem to live forever..
I don't understand...
I guess it is something we will all go thru at one time or another.
hope we are as strong as you have been..

Tony/charlotte


----------



## halfmoon

I'm so sorry for your loss.............Sophies in good company and will wait for you, til then she will be watching over you..........


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you and Sawyer today. Hugs


----------



## echsuehome

I am so sorry for the loss for you and your family!!
Bailey and Molson will be at that bridge and it will be one big golden family, with many momma goldens to help take care of the little one.

Take care and bless you
Sue


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry to hear that Sawyer is feeling so bad. I know you will make his birthday a special day. Healing thoughts to you, Sawyer and your beautiful family. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK

Sophie_Mom said:


> My husband and kids might tell you that I treat the furbabies better than them.....


 Glad to see I am not the only one to be told this statement!! Thinking about you and your family. Have a Happy Birthday Sawyer!! Have fun with mommy at school today.


----------



## BayBeams

Run free sweet Sophie. Wishing peace to your hearts and days ahead when you can remember her joyfully with less heartache...


----------



## goldensmum

So sad that Sophie has gone to the bridge, but she went knowing how much she was loved. My heart goes out to you at this very sad time, but I hope that your memories of the times you shared will help you through.

My gang will be showing her where the bunnies are to chase, and she will now be running free

Sleep softly Sophie


----------



## oakleysmommy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAWYER!!!! have a great day with mommy and your family...we are thinking of you!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

TonyRay said:


> SO very sorry for your loss.....
> the greatest dogs in the world....
> So **** unfair to be taken from you so soon...
> why do man's best friends, dogs/cats live so short a life while snakes, gators, even elephants seem to live forever..
> I don't understand...
> I guess it is something we will all go thru at one time or another.
> hope we are as strong as you have been..
> 
> Tony/charlotte


 you are so right!! its just not fair


----------



## Karen519

*Sophie Mom*

Sophie Mom

I am so very sorry for all of you. My heart goes out to all.
What has always hurt and pained me the most is watching the dog left behind.
I believe you said that today is Sawyer's First Birthday. Please tell him Happy Birthday for me!! Maybe he can have some Frosty Paws doggie ice cream!!


----------



## Karen519

*Steph wrote this yesterday*

Steph wrote this yesterday:

For his birthday tomorrow, Sawyer is going to get to come to my school for the first time. Sophie used to come quite often before this year. The kids loved her, and she loved them. So, he is going to come in tomorrow to get loved up. Everyone at work is very anxious to meet him. He should really enjoy that. I don't want to rush the grieving process, and I know that we all need some time to heal, but being the (overly) protective mom that I am to them, I just want to fix his hurt as quickly as possible. 
__________________
Steph 


SAWYER have a very happy 1st Birthday!!!! 
Sophie will be smiling down on you today and always!


----------



## Jamm

Happy birthday Sawyer, have a great day. Thinking of you all today.


----------



## Willow52

I'm sorry for your loss. Run free at the Bridge dear Sophie.


----------



## Laurie

Happy 1st birthday Sawyer........Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Happy 1st Birthday to Sawyer. Truly hope this is a good day for Sawyer and your entire family.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Birthday to Sawyer!

He may mourn for a while - perhaps for several months, if he is like my Golden boys were when Sabrina died. He will need you as much as you need him.

If you haven't found the thread about "Signs," it might be helpful to you in the weeks and months ahead: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## TheGoldenDream

Happy Birthday Sawyer!!! I hope you have a magnificent day.


----------



## MyJaxson

Happy 1st Birthday to Sawyer, you truly have wonderful parents... 

My heart goes out to you and your family, it takes a great strength to do what is right...


----------



## Jamm

Thinking of you and your family today.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I miss her so much. I've been distracted for much of the time since we let her go. Yesterday, I focused so much on his birthday. But today, I am feeling her absence so much. She loved weekends, when we didn't all get moving first thing in the morning. This was her favorite kind of day.


----------



## PB&J

Sending you strength today...


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm so very sorry to hear of Sophie's passing. Sounds like you gave her a beautiful last day!


----------



## Piper

Oh what a sad day!!! How sweet for her to have such a delicious breakfast. Such a hard decision...I can't even imagine.

~*~hugs~*~*


----------



## Ash

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Sophie.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you today..


----------



## Sweet Girl

I missed this post when you first told us you'd let Sophie go. I'm writing this is tears. It sounds like she had a lovely last day. 

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just stopped in to say that I'm thinking of you. Know it is such a very sad time! hugs,


----------



## MittaBear

I am so sorry for your loss.  I hope each day is getting better.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just wanted to stop in and let you know that you're in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just got back and saw this very sad news. I am so very sorry. It's just NOT fair!!!


----------



## MilosMommy

I am so sorry for your loss  I haven't been on in a few weeks so I had no idea what was going on when I read your comment on my thread.. I searched it and started crying. I can't imagine. Hugs to you and Sawyer!


----------

